# Icons and Wallpaper not sticking



## trotondo (Jun 27, 2011)

I am currently running go launcher ex on top of MIUI 1.8.5 and am having an issue where on a reboot none of my custom icons are sticking. The ones that I have custom revert back to the stock icons every time I reboot. Also when I change the lock-screen through the theme manager my wallpaper then changes to something completely different and will not let me set the one I want as my wallpaper. Does anyone know how to fix this or run into this problem themselves?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

MIUI is having an insane amount of theme issues, I ran into a problem where my icons would all switch places. Sometimes my launcher would have another launcher stacked on top of it. The lockscreen would not show up...
With time my issues all started to go away so I stopped thinking about them.

Hopefully someone can find a more soluble conclusion.


----------

